# Smooth Malt Liqour Satisfaction



## Avon Drunquist (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm trying to compile a list of 40s and tall cans of Malt Liqour out there (I'm housed up, bored as fuck, and can't leave for a little bit). These are the ones I know:

Mickey's
Colt 45
Old English
King Cobra
St. Ides
Steel Reserve
Hurricane
Big Bear
Country Club
Crazy Stallion
Jackhammer
Axehead


Add more!


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 2, 2009)

Four O was what we always drank here, until the store that sold to my friend ran out, haha.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

ianfernite said:


> Four O was what we always drank here, until the store that sold to my friend ran out, haha.



haha Four o. damn. had a whole case of that we took to OC last summer. 

where in lancaster are you? I'm from york county


----------



## ianfernite (Jul 2, 2009)

Mouse said:


> haha Four o. damn. had a whole case of that we took to OC last summer.
> 
> where in lancaster are you? I'm from york county



Four O is great. 50 cents more, but worth it!

I'm from a small town called Manheim, 12 miles outside of Lancaster (the city).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2009)

sweet, this thread is perfect for my 'bad beer reviews' i have planned for punk planet... anyone know where to find these?


----------



## Dameon (Jul 24, 2009)

Four Loko and Joose are, much to my surprise, not listed in that giant list of beers. Just don't drink either of those by itself, it's all about the sidewalk slams.


----------



## john1158 (Jul 24, 2009)

40ozMaltLiquor.com :: 40oz Archive

i think might be where that list came from.....


----------



## moe (Jul 24, 2009)

this list is crazy. sweet. king cobras. is what you see in these chicago hoods.;]


----------



## DFA (Jul 24, 2009)

I had this beer in phoenix once called red eye.
I was buzzed by the time I reached a little over half the 40, but fuck it was FOUL.

slurricane isn't even half as bad....


----------



## jabbyscabby (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah everyone is referencing 40ozmaltliquor.com (lack of cred)
damn and showing no love. 

well I don't know about the rest of you scum bags but I only drink high class!
Fine Malt Liquor... Mickes's





and not to brag but I do have a 40 koozie thats camo and has the mickey's logo on it...


----------

